# CKS Summer Job - Warehouse Clerk - Buena Vista



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ha! Job sounds great, some good dirt boatin. Any good mid school teaching jobs available? I'm willing to move but, we need work for the MRS. This is a long shot, but give me a pm if interested.

Casey DeFrates
970-366-0420


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know of any middle school teaching positions in BV, but it wouldn't hurt to look. You can send your resume and any questions to: [email protected]. Good luck!


----------

